# Escambia river 3/9/12



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

Ended up taking the ol jon boat out to the swamphouse in search of some good size largemouth bout 2 hours into fishing i had 5 in the boat ended up with 6 in 3 hours


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks like I need to dust off my spinner baits and go wet a line. Thanks for sharing, brings back memories from when I bass fished up north.
Tight lines...


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

spinnerbaits have been key the last few weeks for me


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch!


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sweet! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Escambia is hot right now. Good catch.

NJD


----------

